# how to change auto boot partition



## treecarver (Feb 9, 2009)

I have two identical freebsd installations, one on ad0s1a and a second on ad0s2d. I only have access to the box via ssh as it is locked away in a server room. I wish to change the partition that starts up occasionally to take a image of the first partition. How do I get the boot loader to start the second partition automatically instead of the first partition so I can then ssh into the second partition. I tried to do it with boot0cfg -s2 ad0 but it just hung. I'm new to bsd so any help would be greatfullyy recieved


----------



## trev (Feb 9, 2009)

man boot.config should provide the info you need.


----------

